# PLEASE HELP!!  How to get more clients



## amylyn08 (Jun 14, 2013)

*&#8203;*I have done a few portraits


----------



## runnah (Jun 14, 2013)

What is your marketing plan?
What is your ROI on any advertising?
What is your key demo?
What is your web presence?
What is your social media presence?


----------



## rlemert (Jun 14, 2013)

Exposure!   (If you'll pardon the pun :er: )

No one is going to come to you if they a) don't know you exist, and b) don't know what you can do. You need to get your name out there, and you need to be able to show examples of your work.

(I don't know how effective they are, but I've seen photographers locally that have put up a mini-kiosk at the malls - basically just a cabinet with their shingle and some of their pictures in it.)


----------



## amylyn08 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have a website


----------



## runnah (Jun 14, 2013)

amylyn08 said:


> I have a facebook page and a website and am voluteering at as a photographer at community art center.  I guess i need a marketing plan.




Let me see your site. I am a web designer by trade so I can help with that.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 14, 2013)

When someone figures this out, let me know, I've done a few portraits as well, but no real estate photos.


----------



## kathyt (Jun 14, 2013)

runnah said:


> amylyn08 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a facebook page and a website and am voluteering at as a photographer at community art center.  I guess i need a marketing plan.
> ...


Well hell Runnah, if I knew you were a web designer I would have had you do a few things for me for trade! Amy, who is your target market? Primarily? Seniors, families, babies?


----------



## runnah (Jun 14, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > amylyn08 said:
> ...



I am full of surprises!


----------



## kathyt (Jun 14, 2013)

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...


I don't like surprises unless they are shiny or it involves a beach.


----------



## runnah (Jun 14, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...



So you mentioned trading... do I get to choose or are you offering?


----------



## orljustin (Jun 14, 2013)

amylyn08 said:


> I have a facebook page and a website and am voluteering at as a photographer at community art center.  I guess i need a marketing plan.



Wow, both a FB page and a website?  You should be all set!  And the working for free should put you over the top.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 14, 2013)

runnah said:


> amylyn08 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a facebook page and a website and am voluteering at as a photographer at community art center.  I guess i need a marketing plan.
> ...



ugh..i HATE website..making...and stuff. 
we just switched over to a new site and I had to start over from scratch. 
it is not going well.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 14, 2013)

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



   Pics dude.  This time we need some pics!


----------



## kathyt (Jun 14, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > amylyn08 said:
> ...


I hate it too! Who did you switch to? What do you like and dislike about it?


----------



## runnah (Jun 14, 2013)

I can offer consulting for those who are interested.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 14, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



we switched to smugmug. 
their domain forwarding system is a PITA, but it DOES allow us to piggyback multiple forwarded domains, which WIX did not. 
we mostly wanted a website where we could have  everything all in one place. the page, portfolio, and an online gallery where we had the option of either fulfilling  the order ourselves, or choosing a lab to do the prints. 
the downside? smugmug is pricey compared to some other gallery sites. But, they got really good reviews and everyone we know that uses smugmug has been happy with them so...decided to give them a try.

I am about at my wits end on the designing end though. almost ready to find a web pro on craigslist.


----------



## texkam (Jun 14, 2013)

I'll be blunt. I viewed your work on your FB site and you have a long way to go. Feedback from FB friends is usually misleading. I would rate your work as "good snapshot quality". Your real estate work is nothing special. Too much ceiling, poor lighting, etc. At this point, you need to improve your technical areas. Learn how to work with light better. Learn how to use reflectors and strobes. The good news is you appear to have a pretty good design eye. My advice is to hang out on this forum regularly. You will learn a lot about the technical side of photography and the business side as well. In the meantime keep shooting, learning and networking. As the quality of your work improves, so shall demand. Good luck.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 14, 2013)

amylyn08 said:


> I have a facebook page and a website and am voluteering at as a photographer at community art center.  I guess i need a marketing plan.




Facebook :lmao:


----------



## gsgary (Jun 14, 2013)

imagemaker46 said:


> When someone figures this out, let me know, I've done a few portraits as well, but no real estate photos.



Have you thought of trying to shoot sport ?


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 14, 2013)

texkam said:


> I'll be blunt. I viewed your work on your FB site and you have a long way to go. Feedback from FB friends is usually misleading. I would rate your work as "good snapshot quality". Your real estate work is nothing special. Too much ceiling, poor lighting, etc. At this point, you need to improve your technical areas. Learn how to work with light better. Learn how to use reflectors and strobes. The good news is you appear to have a pretty good design eye. My advice is to hang out on this forum regularly. You will learn a lot about the technical side of photography and the business side as well. In the meantime keep shooting, learning and networking. As the quality of your work improves, so shall demand. Good luck.


I'm curious.. how did you find her page? It was not linked unless I missed it. I have liked most all I have seen posted on this forum to follow.


----------



## texkam (Jun 14, 2013)

^ Not hard. Just a bit of Googling.


----------



## amylyn08 (Jun 14, 2013)

Basically I like doing photos of kids, seniors and would love to do babies.


----------



## amylyn08 (Jun 14, 2013)

Not really in to sports


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 14, 2013)

Well, I liked your page. Best of luck!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 14, 2013)

imagemaker46 said:


> When someone figures this out, let me know, I've done a few portraits as well, but no real estate photos.



:lmao:  You owe me a new keyboard Scott, there's coffee all over this one!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 14, 2013)

Don't worry about getting clients.  Yet.  Get your skills where they need to be first.  I'm not saying that you're a bad photographer, but you need to improve the quality of your work from it's current "facebook nice" to "Professional".  The things that jumped out at me when I looked at both your website and your facebook pages are lack of exposure control and poor composition.  Join up with a local camera club and spend 6-12 months getting from 'good snapshots' to 'photographs'.  Learn how to photograph a subject in harsh light so that it looks good, learn how to pose people to advantage.  It's not difficult but it does take practice.


----------



## amylyn08 (Jun 14, 2013)

Ok


----------

